# Shampoo comparison



## edwardsupandy (Aug 2, 2007)

Hi you all. I am new to this forum. It's nice to meet you here. Could you please list all the shampoo you have ever used and compare them. Please let me know your opinion. What do you like most and what do you hate most and why?. Thank you very much. :chili:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi, welcome to the forum. I have always used Chris Christensen with Kosmo and love it-makes him smell good and makes him very white. :biggrin:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

You might want to do a search on this subject as we seem to have a thread about this at least every month. Maybe you could narrow it down to the favorites mentioned in previous threads and set it up as a poll?


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

> Hi you all. I am new to this forum. It's nice to meet you here. Could you please list all the shampoo you have ever used and compare them. Please let me know your opinion. What do you like most and what do you hate most and why?. Thank you very much. :chili:[/B]


I can't imagine listing all the ones I have used. But the ones I have been happiest with would be the Pet Silk products and Crown Royal (which Cadeau's breeder recommended). I have bought some Chris Christensen white on white products, but I haven't used them yet. I bought them because so many folks here seem to like them.


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

I'm a fan of the Chris Christensen Day to Day shampoo and conditioner as well as the After Bath. I've used the White on White too and found that it did not whiten but did dry the coat. I've used a of products over the past 6 years on both my long and short shorts and have settled on the CC. It feels good to have finally found a line that works for me.

Cathy A


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Wow, this could easily be a long list for me... But you asked!

Vellus clarifying shampoo - liked it but not OMG
Vellus show shampoo - also liked it but again didn't say OMG
CC White on White - like it but it's a bit drying
CC Moisturizing shampoo - Another ok one for me
Pure Paws whitening - it's ok
Pure Paws regular shampoo -ok
Coat Handler - Ok
Bless the Beast detangling shampoo - eh, it's ok
Paul Mitchell oatmeal shampoo - a tad on the drying side
ShoSno whitening - my fave whitening shampoo
Biogroom Bright White- love it for the tear stains because it's easy on the eyes if it gets in the eyes
Crowne royal- like it but I HATE THE SMELL
Pantene- causes mats in my house
Summer Wind- another ok one
Plush Puppy plum shampoo - ok
Nature's Variety plum silky shampoo - ok 
Dove- ok
Tresemme- ok
Suave kids 2 in 1 shampoo - I like this one
Pet Silk whitening shampoo - a bit drying
Garnier Fructis silk and shiney - like these products a lot

and i knwo there are more but I just can't think of them, LOL!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I've used coat handler shampoo and conditioner. I love the conditioner, the shampoo cleans very well and rinse out real easy but it doesn't foam up and get soapy. sometimes I like to see that. 

I also use Relief. like it a lot but not the conditioner. looks like mud and makes mats. the shampoo is great though. makes him so fluffy and white. good for itchy skin too.

malaseb is another one for problem skin. it stinks but it works. 

I used pantene too, a nightmare to rinse off , make sure you use very little.

I like to find a soap free shampoo so it doesn't wash off K9 Advantix. anyone recommend any?

by the way none of these shampoos smelled great. not bad but not yummy either.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Well, I am yet to find the products I LOVE ..... so I am also on the hunt for that 'perfect' product! This weekend I will be ordering:

Pet Silk - Moisturising Shampoo & Conditioner
Pet Silk - Liquid Silk Serum
#1 All Systems - Pure White Lightening Shampoo
CC - Day to Day Shampoo & Conditioner
CC - Silk Sprits
CC - After Bath
Bio Groom - Super White Shampoo
Bio Groom - Silk Cream Rinse

I've got one with a silky coat and one with a cotton coat .... so hopefully I will find the perfect combination for my pups!


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

Just puchased some CC shampoo as it comes so highly recommended but haven't used it yet. I love coat handler and use it most frequently. But have tried other products, but always finish with coat handler leave in conditioner.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

I've used the Pure Paws products mostly when Coco had long hair. I have found that the Pantene mats her hair, so I'm going back to Pure Paws. I haven't used their whitening shampoo, but it is on order.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Guess I had better add some Coat Handler to my PetEdge order now! LOL


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

I've use so many there wouldn't be room on this for them all. I have a bath tub full of different products. These are the current ones I am using now.
Pet Silk Shampoo its ok :thumbsup: 
Pet Silk Conditioner I like it :thumbsup: 
Pet Silk Silk Sheen use for wrapping and I really like it (expensive :new_shocked: )Two :thumbsup: 
Crown Royal Shampoo #1 I like it. I too hate the smell. Too strong. :thumbsup: 
Crown Royal Conditioner #1 :thumbsup: 
Crown Royal Conditioning Spray #1 like it :thumbsup: 
Graham Webb Silk Shampoo Really like :thumbsup: 
Graham Webb Silk Conditioner Really like :thumbsup: 
Graham Webb Silk Repair Use it when ironing coats and inbetween maintanence :thumbsup: 
ISH Shampoo ok
ISH Conditioner ok
ISH Leave in Conditioner ok its heavy
Joico Kpak Shampoo its ok
Joico Kpak Conditioner I like it :thumbsup: 
Joico Kpak Smoothing Balm its okay
Joico Silk Shampoo ok
Joico Silk Conditioner ok
Bio-Groom Silk Conditioner this is a good product :thumbsup: 
Bio-Groom Plum Silky Shampoo Love the smell and it works well. :thumbsup: 
CC Ice on Ice Use it for brush outs and dematting Sometimes I use The Stuff to dematt too.
I will say this though, be *very* careful of the Pure Paws Products. They do not work well with Maltese fine coats. 
I've been researching shampoos and conditioners. They all have the same basic ingredients, long and difficult to say let alone spell. What I came away with is that if you want silky hair you need the shampoos and conditioners with hydrolized silk as an ingredient. You want one that will coat the hair shaft and protect it from further damage. It is very confusing at times. 
Tina


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Wow Tina - you sure do have a long list - you & Stacy could open a store with all the stuff you guys have tried!! LOL

So, I'm doing my PetEdge order - has anyone tried the *Ikaria* range? They claim: All ikaria ingredients are salon quality, human grade, and natural whenever possible. 

Their 'Enlighten' shampoo: Deionized Water, Anionic and Amphoteric Surfactants (gentle cleansing agents), Lavender and Rosemary Fragrances, DMDM-Hydantoin (preserves and maintains quality), Tetrasodium EDTA (preserves and maintains quality), FD&C Violet #4


----------



## edwardsupandy (Aug 2, 2007)

Wow thank you all for your reply. I am glad to hear your opinion. Well if you have any comment on the shampoo you have used or are going to use, please let me know what you think. Very glad to hear your opinion.


----------



## edwardsupandy (Aug 2, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=415216
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for your input. I am going to consider trying Pet silk. Please let me know what you think about CC white on white. I have heard many good things about this product.


----------



## edwardsupandy (Aug 2, 2007)

> Wow, this could easily be a long list for me... But you asked!
> 
> Vellus clarifying shampoo - liked it but not OMG
> Vellus show shampoo - also liked it but again didn't say OMG
> ...


Wow you have such a long list. Thank you so much for the list. Have you tried Summerwinds - protect-a-coat-conditioning oil? It seems Vellus product used by champion dogs (regarding their site). What make you think that vellus products not OMG? Could you please let me know more about it? It seems from their site, Vellus gives results very soft and shiny coat. I would love to know your opinion more. Thank you


----------



## edwardsupandy (Aug 2, 2007)

> I've use so many there wouldn't be room on this for them all. I have a bath tub full of different products. These are the current ones I am using now.
> Pet Silk Shampoo its ok :thumbsup:
> Pet Silk Conditioner I like it :thumbsup:
> Pet Silk Silk Sheen use for wrapping and I really like it (expensive :new_shocked: )Two :thumbsup:
> ...


Wow Tina your list is so long. I am afraid that it will take me for years to try all of the list you have. Thank you for telling me about the Pure Paws products. I need a product which can help to restore the hair breakage of my maltese and yorkie actually. My maltese has silky hair while my yorkie has cottony hair.


----------



## edwardsupandy (Aug 2, 2007)

> I've used the Pure Paws products mostly when Coco had long hair. I have found that the Pantene mats her hair, so I'm going back to Pure Paws. I haven't used their whitening shampoo, but it is on order.[/B]


Could you please tell me what make you decide to use the Pure Paws products mostly? Thank you


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

> Wow you have such a long list. Thank you so much for the list. Have you tried Summerwinds - protect-a-coat-conditioning oil? It seems Vellus product used by champion dogs (regarding their site). What make you think that vellus products not OMG? Could you please let me know more about it? It seems from their site, Vellus gives results very soft and shiny coat. I would love to know your opinion more. Thank you
> 
> 
> > There are not very many people on my list of breeders that uses Vellus Products. They use the super cream to smooth the coat at ring side or for pictures. I think its yellow color might have a tendency to turn the coat yellow. Summerwinds protect-a-coat used to turn the coat yellow. So a lot of people stopped using it. It comes in white now. I've used it. Taking a coat out of oil is a nightmare, so I don't use it much. But if I want a girl or boy in oil that is what I use.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=415900
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, Coco's breeder recommended it, so I bought some, and I liked it a lot. I think it smells really great, too.


----------



## edwardsupandy (Aug 2, 2007)

Oh yes for your infomation, I have for the moment Laser Lites products which are: Lanolin shampoo, stripping shampoo, drape, protein treatment, silk, mattless magic, wow detangler, hylites. The ones I have used are : lanolin shampoo, stripping shampoo, protein treatment, silk, wow detangler and hylites. I love their protein treatment coz it has very nice smell. Their products are expensive like Vellus. You can check their site : 
http://www.laserlitesusa.com/LASERLITESUSA/condt.htm

Some show dog use the laser lites line.


----------



## edwardsupandy (Aug 2, 2007)

> I'm a fan of the Chris Christensen Day to Day shampoo and conditioner as well as the After Bath. I've used the White on White too and found that it did not whiten but did dry the coat. I've used a of products over the past 6 years on both my long and short shorts and have settled on the CC. It feels good to have finally found a line that works for me.
> 
> Cathy A[/B]


Cathy, how do you keep your maltese face so white? How do you grow the hair to the ground? Any advice for me? Your maltese are marvelous. I am a big fan of show dog coat.


----------



## edwardsupandy (Aug 2, 2007)

> Just puchased some CC shampoo as it comes so highly recommended but haven't used it yet. I love coat handler and use it most frequently. But have tried other products, but always finish with coat handler leave in conditioner.[/B]


Morkie4, please let me know when you use the CC shampoo. Thank you.


----------



## edwardsupandy (Aug 2, 2007)

> Hi, welcome to the forum. I have always used Chris Christensen with Kosmo and love it-makes him smell good and makes him very white. :biggrin:[/B]


Could you please tell me how you apply the white on white of CC? I read it from their site, it should be apply prewash. Does it mean we apply the white on white directly to our maltese before wetting their hair? Or I might be wrong to translate their explication?


----------



## edwardsupandy (Aug 2, 2007)

> I've use so many there wouldn't be room on this for them all. I have a bath tub full of different products. These are the current ones I am using now.
> Pet Silk Shampoo its ok :thumbsup:
> Pet Silk Conditioner I like it :thumbsup:
> Pet Silk Silk Sheen use for wrapping and I really like it (expensive :new_shocked: )Two :thumbsup:
> ...


Wow your CH MAGIC'S MARLUV'S A TOUCH OF CLASS is wonderfu!!l, so gorgeous!!! and marvelous!!!, Tina!!!. Tell me how you keep the face so white (my maltese has stains on his face and around his belly (from urine). How long does it take to have the full coat? How do you grow the hair? Please give me your advice. Thank your


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=415849
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like the Vellus satin cream but I don't think I've used enough of the products long enough to make it be an "OMG, best stuff evah" product. I just ordered a bunch of Pnderosa products so have a new line to try now, and some Biolage products. I showed my puppy a few weeks ago and the Pnderosa line was used on her and she looked fab! Nice silky coat.

Vellus products worked the best for girl that I was growing out for show. She had been shaved into a SHORT puppy cut at 6 mos and I was growing her out, trying to deal with a coarse silk coat that had frizzy ends. I was 100% sold on the product when I took this pic, this was 5 days since I had bathed her with the Vellus line and I LOVED how shiney it made her coat. 

[attachment=25286:IMG_3301.jpg]
It wasn't long after this though that Lucy started going bald and I had to shave her down. I didn't have as good of results with my other girl in full coat, but she had a different texture coat. it's definitely a case of what works for one doesn't work for the others! I've used the Protect-aCoat, I like it but keeping a dog in oil is a huge commitment. I'm so afraid I'm going to ruin it!


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=415230
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Watch out though the White on White is very drying. A better whitening shampoo is Biogroom Super White since it doesn't damage the coat.

Cathy A


----------



## gattirenata (Jul 28, 2006)

my list is so small!!!! :biggrin: 
shampoo I only used CC WoW once a month!
- tropiclean SPA shampoo... smells sooo good!!!

when I use the WoW I use the whole system... 
but on regular baths I was using the SPA conditioner but noticed mac's hair was dried.
so I switch to Biogroom Silk Creme rinse... I just loooooved it! Mac's hair is so soft now!!

Yesterday I tried for the first time the Biogroom's shampoo for white dogs! In really like it!


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

Cathy, how do you keep your maltese face so white? How do you grow the hair to the ground? Any advice for me? Your maltese are marvelous. I am a big fan of show dog coat.
[/QUOTE]

To minimize staining it's important to keep the face clean and dry. It should be cleaned at least twice a day and all goobies removed. To keep it dry I've used cornstarch/boric acid mixture but prefer the powder from Eye Envy. It seems to stay in the hair better and isn't drying. Many have had luck with the Eye Envy liquid but you have to be diligent or it doesn't work well. There is now a non-refrigerated version and an extra strength version that aren't listed on their web site. But, if you ask they will sell it to callers. The NR lasts about a year and the Extra Strength 2-3 months.

Sophie's coat grew to the ground just by brushing daily and bathing weekly. Smudge's coat is more of a fine silk so I am combing daily, bathing every 4 days and wrapping it. I fussed and fiddled with Sophie's coat but nothing like I'm doing with Smudge's. I generally spend at least 2 hours grooming every evening and make sure that the face is clean and dry twice a day. Bath night takes me 4 hours. I am SLOW! LOL

Cathy A


----------



## edwardsupandy (Aug 2, 2007)

Cathy, thank you so much for your so clear explanation. Sorry for ask you so much question. I am new and would love to learn lots from maltese experts in this forum. Is it really necessarry to wrap it? If I don't wrap it what will happen? Is there another technique we can use without the wrapping technique? Thank you.


----------



## edwardsupandy (Aug 2, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=415974
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you for your explanation. Love to see your gorgeous Bellarate maltese. Very beautiful face. Is it necessary to keep dog in oil? What is the purpose?


----------



## edwardsupandy (Aug 2, 2007)

Tina, thank you for your explanation How often do you use oil? Is it really necessary ? Do you wrap your baby also? What will happen if I don't wrap it? Thank you.


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

I just switched to Kiehls dog shampoo and I really like it. Before that I was using the shampoo off the malteseonly website. I like the kiehls better. I use tropiclean conditioner and I like that.


----------



## 1202cher (Jul 24, 2007)

Hello to all. I will be a new Maltese mommie in a couple of weeks and have been gleaming information from this site for a month now in happy anticipation.

Anyways, this topic caught my attention because I had originally wanted to use my shampoo (Aveda) on my puppy, but I read somewhere that you should not use human shampoo on dogs because it dries out their skin (our pH is more acidic
than theirs). Have you guys found this to be true, or perhaps was that study backed by a pet supply company? B) 

Thanks in advance....you guys are great!


----------



## mtenander1 (Aug 12, 2006)

I absolutely love Bark 2 Basics One Step Silky and the D-Mat conditioner. It smells great and leaves Millie very white and silky soft...


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> Hello to all. I will be a new Maltese mommie in a couple of weeks and have been gleaming information from this site for a month now in happy anticipation.
> 
> Anyways, this topic caught my attention because I had originally wanted to use my shampoo (Aveda) on my puppy, but I read somewhere that you should not use human shampoo on dogs because it dries out their skin (our pH is more acidic
> than theirs). Have you guys found this to be true, or perhaps was that study backed by a pet supply company? B)
> ...


Aveda might not be best for a puppy, if you're going to use human products for a pup, might want to use a kids shampoo. I love the Loreal kids products! I do like Aveda though and I've used it on one of my girls. It made her very fluffy! 

I am a big fan of the Fructis Garnier line, i have to admit!


----------



## schlemmerm3779 (Aug 13, 2007)

Wow! :shocked: So many different brands to choose from, which to use, which to use? I'll have to keep my eyes out for the favorites that you guys listed. After finding this site, Figaro is going to think he is quite the man after all the extra pampering he is going to receive.

thanks guys! :biggrin:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I have another shampoo line to add to my list

Pnderosa

http://www.pnderosaproducts.com/ 

[attachment=25645:185535905207_0_BG.jpg]

I used their White Puppy Silk Blend shampoo for Caira's show bath last weekend (but used Fructis sleek and shiney conditioner) followed by Pnderosa Silk Reflections (which I rinsed out) Caira whitened up nicely without getting dry like sometimes happens when using whitening blend shampoo. 

I believe Pnderosa will be a vendor at Nationals.


----------



## Cutie Pie (Nov 10, 2007)

> I have another shampoo line to add to my list
> 
> Pnderosa
> 
> ...





What a beauty she is. I just bought the Garnier Fructis Sleek and Shine shampoo and rinse out conditioner. I also picked up the Garnier Fructis Sleek and Shine Weightless Anti Frizz Leave In Serum. I thought I would water it down and put in a spray bottle to use for daily brush outs (60% water/40% serum). What do you use for combing?

Many thanks,
Naomi


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=421388
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh she is so much prettier now than she was in that pic! 
I gave her another show bath this past weekend (well, two actually) and I used Coat Handler on her again with Pnderosa whitening shampoo. I use a bunch of different leave in ocnditioners, I haven't found one that is an OMG product. I use the coat handler anti-static spray mostly and Ice on Ice but I haven't used the fructis product you are talking about. Is it the one in the little round clear container? I have it, just haven't used it. If anything, I would try putting the sleek and shine conditioner in a spray bottle and make it VERY diluted and use that as a leave in, since I'm not sure the anti-frizz serum will give you the dematting edge you are probably looking for. 

What kind of coat does your baby have?


----------



## edwardsupandy (Aug 2, 2007)

> I have another shampoo line to add to my list
> 
> Pnderosa
> 
> ...


Wow your Maltese looks so cute and white. I love her white face.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> Thank you for your input. I am going to consider trying Pet silk. Please let me know what you think about CC white on white. I have heard many good things about this product.[/B]


I have tried about a gazillion products finding what worked best for Sassy. The Pet Silk was ok but nothing to write home about. The CC White on White works, but be careful it can be drying, you should only use it say once a month and always condition, condition, condition afterwards. If you buy anything from CC get their AfterBath, personally it is my most favorite product of all grooming products. Whatever product you decide to try, only buy it in a sensible amount (no gallons) you may go through many brands before you hit on what works best on your baby's coat. Or.............you may be like us......I find that I mix 2-3 products during one bath. I don't mean one brand of shampoo and another brand of conditioner..............I mean I use 2-3 different shampoos mixed together each bath. And I always use a tear free shampoo on Sassy's face. I personally love L'Oreal's 2-in-1 in the purple (lavender) bottle. It smells good and the shampoo is a lavenderish color so I don't have to worry about it staining her face some weird color.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

I have just started using Pet Esthe, Shampoo for Long-Haired Dogs, and I LOVE it! It is super concentrated & you only need to use the tiniest amount for excellent results! It leaves their coats so silky & shiny, and smells lovely too!! Our groomer also used the Charcoal shampoo on the pup's beards - Charcoal absorbs odors so it works really well on their grubby chops! And I was expecting the Charcoal to stink, but it actually smells really fresh & clean, I love the scent!

Pet Esthe


----------



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

That one looks really good - will have to try and get my hands on some


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

> That one looks really good - will have to try and get my hands on some [/B]


Angela carries it - if you take Luna back to her, ask her to use it on her so you can 'try before you buy' :thumbsup:


----------



## edwardsupandy (Aug 2, 2007)

Those who use Spa lavish, could you please tell me more about this line? Those who has tried Tropiclean, please tell me more which one do you use? I'd love to hear about these lines. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=421388
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I absolutely love that turntable you have her on! Where did you purchase that?


----------



## carolicious (Feb 25, 2008)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=473535
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I believe it's the one from petedge
http://www.petedge.com/Master-Equipment-Sm...ble-TP98018.pro

I know because I've been eyeing it for a while now too! :biggrin:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Are there any grooming products that are scent-free or very faint scent? Thanks


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

> Those who use Spa lavish, could you please tell me more about this line? Those who has tried Tropiclean, please tell me more which one do you use? I'd love to hear about these lines. :smilie_daumenpos:[/B]


I'm using the Spa Lavish Pet by Tropiclean. I use the Facial Scrub & the Fresh Shampoo(fresh vanilla & white tea) & the Nourish vitamin conditioner. I like them better than Petsilk or CC products. I've not tried many other brands to compare it with. I just know it's better than the few other products I have tried.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

> Are there any grooming products that are scent-free or very faint scent? Thanks[/B]



Check with Davis. I haven't tried it, but I know they carry an unscented shampoo.

Davis Manufacturing




Joy


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=567717
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=567646
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I absolutely love that turntable you have her on! Where did you purchase that?
[/B][/QUOTE]

I believe it's the one from petedge
http://www.petedge.com/Master-Equipment-Sm...ble-TP98018.pro

I know because I've been eyeing it for a while now too! :biggrin:
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thank you Coby's Mommy! That looks like it! Coby is sooooooo cute!!!


----------



## edwardsupandy (Aug 2, 2007)

I recently tried Nutri-Extreme Conditioner by Jacques dessange. It smells very good and the result is very good too. Hanzo's coat is so smooth and silky feeling. 

Here is the site:

http://www.dessangeusa.com/july07/products/competence.php

Nutri-Extreme, for dry and damaged hair, enriched with provitamin B5 to repair hair follicle damaged by chemicals

Nutri-Extreme Conditioner, with vitamins and oil extracts to nourish and add shine, dimethicone and silicone oil for moisturizing 



http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/uploads/12...1332_576957.jpg








http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...&album=1332


----------



## edwardsupandy (Aug 2, 2007)

I recently tried Petsilk clean scent conditioner. It smells so good. Have you ever tried this conditioner? I would love to hear your comment. Thank you.


----------



## lindsay (May 18, 2008)

my baby has half silky - half cottony hair........ 
what's the deal with that? lol... it's controlled when it's short so it's not a big deal but what IS a good shampoo & conditioner for cottony hair?


----------



## edwardsupandy (Aug 2, 2007)

QUOTE (lindsay @ Nov 13 2008, 08:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=669916


> my baby has half silky - half cottony hair........
> what's the deal with that? lol... it's controlled when it's short so it's not a big deal but what IS a good shampoo & conditioner for cottony hair?[/B]


Have you tried Crown Royal? It has a good shampoo and a good conditioner. The problem is it doesn't smell really nice. I use this shampoo to my yorkie and my maltese. My yorkie has 1/2 silky and 1/2 cottony hair. It helps to grow hair without putting it in oil. 

I hope someone here can give you a good advice.


----------

